# SunSun surface skimmer pump (not intake skimmer)



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I just picked up a pair of these, I will try to do some un boxing pics tomorrow, followed by a review. At 9$ I figured they were worth a try.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Okay, here's the un boxing pics of the skimmer.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Interested how this performs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Me too. Try taking before and after pictures of the surface film.
Place the skimmer in the most effective spot, either where the water is calmest/the most surface film, and/or where the surface agitation/current is pushing the water to.

And do tell of any nuisance noises or vibrations.

Have you tried the surface skimmer that comes on SunSun canister filter intake?
I've never tried mine. Only if it had some sort of sponge "prefilter" to prevent sucking up any fish (yeah I got some small fish) or floating leaves.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Have you tried the surface skimmer that comes on SunSun canister filter intake?
> I've never tried mine. Only if it had some sort of sponge "prefilter" to prevent sucking up any fish (yeah I got some small fish) or floating leaves.


I like mine (304B). It's not the most efficient thing but it does an OK job. I dont have that much film to deal with, only a little. Works best if the filter is not packed with lots of media, also worked better the first few months when the filter was new.

I seriously doubt you'd have to worry about it sucking down fish because it's not very strong. Once when I was trimming HC, I took a single layer of black panty hose and stretched tightly over it, tied it off with a small black zip tie. That worked well, wound up leaving it on for a couple of months until it finally tore.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Never tried the sunsun one that came with my canister, it was broken out of the box so I didn't bother. 

So here's an initial review. 

Like most Chinese products we get, the instructions are horrible. The picture on the front of the "instruction sheet", and I use the term loosely, isn't even the product in the box. It's a photo of a generic little pump/filter with a spray bar.



So as usual, it's a figure it out product. Not too difficult with a little trial and error. In the un boxing parts photo there is a loose sponge. There is also a sponge installed in the bottom of the black "chimney". 
I wasn't sure if it was a spare or to be installed in the grey chimney as it was a perfect fit. When I installed the unit with the 2 sponges ( 1 in the black chimney, 1 in the grey) even on the 2nd lowest flow setting it pulled the floating grey chimney under water right away. On the lowest setting it let the chimney float, but it barely skimmed anything. After removing the sponge from the grey chimney I could run the units on full power, however the skimming was very slow.
After running the units all night in my 90g and 65g there was a little less surface scum, but it still wasn't aggressively skimming the surface. These are ideal test tanks due to the oil slick from the black diamond, but that's another post. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...nd-blasting-sand-oil-slick-2.html#post8635817

This morning when the lights came on, I was still not happy with the surface scum. I removed the black grill/cage from the top of the grey chimney and did it ever start to skim. Within 30 mins the surface scum was gone. You can see it pulling the surface scum with a fair amount of suction. With the grill/cage installed, every few minutes the pump would burp some air out the output nozzle because it was starving for water and completely emptying the chimney of water. You can reduce the pump flow setting to stop this, but then the skimming results are even worse. 

Do they work? Yes
Would I buy more for my other tanks? Yes
Are they shrimp safe? I would say maybe.... Even with the grill/cage, small shrimp will go down it and will get trapped on the sponge.
Would I recommend this to a friend? No, I have no friends.
I would rate this 4/5 ⭐

Pros: 
The price.
They do work.
They aren't ugly additions in the tank.
Small foot print, doesn't take up a lot of real estate in the tank.
Low power consumption. 3w
Did I mention the price? They were 9$ each shipping included.

Cons: 
Poor instructions.
Short power cord. (5ft)
Takes a little figuring and adjusting.
Damn suction cups. I hate suction cups. I will be doing a DIY magnetic mount for these probably.


I hope this helps anyone who is considering this product.

Cheers,

Buddha


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Just an update, there is no surface scum or film in either tank. I also put the grill/cage back on, but only put in down half way. Surface skimming seems reduced, but it is still keeping the surface clear of film. If there is another build up starting I can easily remove it again.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

It looks like a square version of the Eheim Skim350. I have the Eheim on my 33g and love it: it's only on for a few minutes every day but keeps the surface completely clean. I put a small piece of coarse foam in the outlet pipe so fish can't swim into it when it's off.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Where did you find it for $9 ?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Tessa : Do you have to remove the whole unit from the tank on the Eheim to access the internal sponge for cleaning ?

York1 : PM sent.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

The Big Buddha said:


> Tessa : Do you have to remove the whole unit from the tank on the Eheim to access the internal sponge for cleaning ?


No, I simply take out the floating part, then pull away the top section and I have access to the sponge. This Eheim has really sticky suction cups that are a pain to get off glass, so just removing the top (no cups section) is easier.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Just thought I would share..... Over 6 months since I got these.
Both these units are still going strong, and doing exactly what they were supposed to do. After weekly rinsing of the foams, they got a little misshaped and seemed a little loose so I just cut some new little cubes out of filter foam and it does the trick. I do like the fact that it helps with take maintenance by collecting a bunch of floating dead plant pieces all in the same spot for easy removal.

Still highly recommended.

.


----------

